# ¡Ayuda! ¿cuanto vale una onza de plata dolar de 1804 Liberty auténtica?



## Oss (27 Oct 2014)

Pues eso!
Alguien me puede ayudar en ¿cual es el valor aproximado de un dolar de plata original de 1804?.
Mirando por internet, parece ser que es una moneda muy extraña y de gran valor.


----------



## anitalafantastica (27 Oct 2014)

Ná, calderilla, apenas 3,8 millones de dolares.

â€˜King of Coinsâ€™ 1804 Silver Dollar Sells For More Than $3.8 Million At Heritage Auctions

Pero tranquilo, que aun no te de el jamacuco, por que si tienes una de estas, aqui actua "la navaja de ockham", es decir que lo mas probable es que sea falsa.


Oss dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 64457
> Ver archivo adjunto 64458
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (27 Oct 2014)

Es que se acuñaron muy poquitas. Por aquel entonces, la moneda 'oficial' de los EEUU era el R8 español. Qué le vamos a hacer...


----------



## Oss (27 Oct 2014)

anitalafantastica dijo:


> Ná, calderilla, apenas 3,8 millones de dolares.
> 
> â€˜King of Coinsâ€™ 1804 Silver Dollar Sells For More Than $3.8 Million At Heritage Auctions
> 
> Pero tranquilo, que aun no te de el jamacuco, por que si tienes una de estas, aqui actua "la navaja de ockham", es decir que lo mas probable es que sea falsa.



¿Y para saber si es verdadera o falsa, que lugares hay para acreditarlo en españa?.


----------



## Oss (28 Oct 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Vamos a ver, entendemos que tienes esa moneda..sino no estarias tán interesado, lo más probable es que sea falsa, el principal motivo es xq es una moneda avis rara, de otra, si fuera autentica esa moneda formaria parte de alguna colección importante de monedas de algún coleccionista de nivel, esas monedas no se encuentran en el cajón del escritorio del abuelo, si aún a pesar de lo comentado tienes razones de peso para creer que tienes una pieza genuina será cuestión de replantear el tema desde otra óptica.
> 
> PD: Antes de nada mide la moneda; el diametro de esta moneda esta entre 39-40 mm, peso: 26,9600g. ; la pureza es de 0,8920 mm(casi 0.900mm)
> 
> Por cierto, ni se te ocurra rascar o limpiar la moneda.



Está sucia, vieja, junto a otras 50 monedas parecidas igual de sucias y viejas.


----------



## Oss (28 Oct 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> las otra monedas son americanas o españolas?, la procedencias es importante, si las demás monedas son piezas comunes no creo entre tanta piedra tengas un brillante; ya te he pasado medidas y peso, pasale un iman por si acaso, de todas formas es importante saber si esas monedas estaban clasificadas de algún modo, si lo estaban es un buen indicio, el que colecciona no es tonto, de todas forma nada es determinante, si las medidas son correctas y el peso también será el momento de echarle un vistazo de verdad a esa moneda, si estas en valencia no hay problema en quedar y verla.



No estoy en valencia!



Ver archivo adjunto 64483
Ver archivo adjunto 64484


----------



## Oss (28 Oct 2014)

Tengo más!


----------



## Jarel! (28 Oct 2014)

Yo que le iba a hacer la ola.....

:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## RC765 (3 Nov 2014)

Gracias la información de este tema, esta muy bueno


----------

